# Uzi Tritium



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

More cheapies arrived. A tritium watch. Yes it does not have vials at all markers but then again only wanted winter beaters. Actually not a bad watch at all for 50 bucks compared to 3 times that for Smith & Wesson tritium etc.


----------

